# Metering valve vacuum break?



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

I was looking at a metering valve for urinals (like the Delta 86T505) and it just struck me that these types of valves have no vacuum breaker on them. A flushometer style urinal flush valve has them though, and I see that you can get the metering valves with vacuum breakers as an option, however I have yet to see one with that option in practice. Around here there are tons of metering valves around and none have a vacuum breaker. Why would a flushometer need a vacuum breaker but a metering valve not?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The VB is sold separately.


----------

